# Coding finger modifiers



## wmcodylee (May 4, 2017)

I am coding for a hand center. Can someone tell me when it is appropriate to use the finger modifiers. We do sever injections for trigger finger. Would the injection code require a finger modifier? Typical claim would be: Office visit, injection code, injection medicine, and x-rays. The diagnosis might be R trigger finger. Should i append the finger modifier for every procedure line item?


----------



## greatbiller (May 7, 2017)

Use the appropriate finger modifiers if a procedure such as an injection or x-ray is done to a specific finger.  An exception to this would be an x-ray examination which includes all fingers - in that instance, you would append an RT or LT modifier to the xray.  Any other services such as the evaluation and management code and the HCPCS codes for supplies, medications, etc. should not have finger modifiers.


----------



## wmcodylee (May 8, 2017)

greatbiller said:


> Use the appropriate finger modifiers if a procedure such as an injection or x-ray is done to a specific finger.  An exception to this would be an x-ray examination which includes all fingers - in that instance, you would append an RT or LT modifier to the xray.  Any other services such as the evaluation and management code and the HCPCS codes for supplies, medications, etc. should not have finger modifiers.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## greatbiller (May 8, 2017)

You're welcome!  I used to work for a hand surgery center, and I still miss it every day!!!


----------

